# Teaching English at a University



## lizbritney (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey everyone!

I'm an American college student planning on moving to China after I graduate in May 2014. I've decided that I would like teaching university students the best, but since I don't have two years of experience after graduating I'm not sure which universities would hire me.

I have lived in China previously (in Dalian August 2012-July 2013) so I have experience with both the culture and the language. I tutored kids under the age of 10 in English while there. 

Anybody have any suggestions as to which universities I should contact? I'm not too picky about location (but would prefer to stay away from Beijing & Shanghai)

Thanks!
Liz


----------

